
Using the HoloLens emulator - cjdulberger
https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/holographic/using_the_hololens_emulator
======
mattlutze
I'm unfortunately not in the right region to get an actual dev kit but I am
really, really intrigued to explore what opportunities the HoloLens platform
can open up.

I'm really hoping this provides a sufficient facsimile that those of us
outside the US/Canada can get cooking on blending the digital and real world
together.

~~~
Natanael_L
There's this too: [https://www.metavision.com/](https://www.metavision.com/)

------
iamleppert
Does it strike anyone else that HoloLens is the 2016 version of Microsoft Bob?
Just seeing the various virtual "rooms" included in the emulator harkened back
to those awful computing metaphors.

Of course, today's Bob comes with a $3,000 price tag and a "developers
release".

~~~
WalterSear
Not really.

It's more of a google glass: woefully ahead of its time.

